# How To Run 2 Sprinklers Without Leaving Hose on Yard?



## jpzsports (Jun 1, 2021)

Most of my yard gets plenty of shade, but there are two sections in the front yard that get a lot of sunlight. I got some quotes for an irrigation system but it was almost $4000 for the yard so I decided to pass since I really only need to water two spots regularly and 2 Gilmour Adjustable Pattern Sprinklers get the job done well. I bought two wifi hose timers so I can automate it too.

But my dilemma is what is the best method of getting the hose out to those two spots? I am tired of constantly reeling out two hoses every time I want to water and reeling them back in afterwards. I could just leave the hoses out there but I worry about damaging the lawn under the hose and I still need to move it to mow anyways.

Is there any easy method for me to make this easier? Could I dig a trench and run pvc pipe out to the two spots? Or perhaps bury a garden hose? I don't have much experience with this so I'm afraid to mess it up and assume I would also need to winterize the lines if I went this route. Any other suggestions would be welcomed! My other thought was to buy two automated hose reels so it is easier to manage, but I read that most hose reels have reduced water pressure and might not be best for sprinklers?

Here is an old Google Maps photo of my lawn. Luckily, my lawn has come a long way since this photo and is green everywhere, but you can clearly see the two front yard areas that previously were dried out the most from the sun. The two red circles I drew are the locations of my spigots and the red lines are where I currently run my two hoses and the two blue circles are the location of where I put the sprinklers.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

If you area going to the trouble of trenching, I would absolutely put in poly landscaping line and running pop-up sprinkler heads off of it. If you are feeling real ambitious, at that point it wouldn't take much to make the two lines each a zone on a sprinkler system that you could always expand later if you decided to.


----------

